

How I’ve spent 3.5 years creating my own cryptocurrency - c-darwin
http://dcoin.me/en/story.html

======
jglauche
The "validation video" makes me very curious. I'm a transitioning trans-women
and I'm expecting that my face will change a lot when I'm getting onto
hormones.

How would it recognize my face again after massive changes? Have you looked at
before/after hormone pictures of trans people?

~~~
c-darwin
Some parameters won’t change - interpupillary dissonance, distance between an
eye and an ear, auricle constitution (which is as unique as fingerprints),
etc. However, there certainly will be difficulties if hormonotherapy is
involved.

------
geoah
Can't seem to be able to find anything technical about the cryptoc.

What is the hashing algorithm? What is the difficulty, its retargetting? What
is the block limit, reward etc?

Where is the mining software? On the wiki there is windows only executable and
a link to the github repo of the pool's php codebase.

~~~
c-darwin
Blockchain use is the only similarity between DCoin and typical
cryptocurrencies. As for the mining, more precisely, how exactly new coins are
created, I’ve written in this article: -
[http://dcoin.me/en/story.html](http://dcoin.me/en/story.html), you can also
read more here -
[http://en.dcoinwiki.com/Promised_amount](http://en.dcoinwiki.com/Promised_amount).
You can learn more about how blockchain is constructed here:
[http://en.dcoinwiki.com/Block_Generating_Miner](http://en.dcoinwiki.com/Block_Generating_Miner)

------
skilesare
As someone has spent a significant amount of time and resources coming up with
something with similar intentions, this is very interesting to me.

What I don't understand is exactly what you are going for. How is this better
than what we have?

~~~
c-darwin
In DCoin anyone can make money on the growth of coin volume in his wallet, and
exchange them for fiat money at the 1:1 rate. At that, there is no need
whatsoever to buy coins (see article for more details). Any housewife can
create new coins, thus ensuring support to the 1:1 exchange rate; all she
needs to do is make a short video and take a couple of photos.

------
xkarga00
Your setup process [1] is rough, try to make it simpler.

[1] [http://en.dcoinwiki.com/Setup](http://en.dcoinwiki.com/Setup)

~~~
c-darwin
[http://dcoin.me/en/#start](http://dcoin.me/en/#start)

~~~
xkarga00
Oh, i just saw that you require people uploading their photos and stuff....

------
Password1234
Would it be possible for identical twins to access each other's accounts of
the validation is facial recognition?

~~~
c-darwin
Access to the account is only possible using the private key. There is also
the private key recovery function:
[http://en.dcoinwiki.com/Restoration_access](http://en.dcoinwiki.com/Restoration_access).
However, there is a problem with twins. Only one of the twins will be able to
become a miner, another will have to use a regular anonymous account.

------
mooneater
"there’s a security flow". Im no expert, but facial rec sounds like a very
flimsy basis.

